# Closest Bait Shop



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone know where the closest bait shop that carries live mud minnows to 2nd Avenue and also the closest to Apache is? Gonna give the flounder a try on Wednesday or Thursday I think. I have a cast net but it's at my dads 2.5 hours away.


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

I doubt it is the closet, but Perry's on 17 @ Murrell's inlet - right before you get to capt dick's - treated me really good last week. The sandfleas I bought lasted several days each and the mud minnows I bought lasted from Tues to Saturday. I picked up a minnow bucket and a cheap aerator form walmart for under $20, and kept them on the porch of the condo.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah I would go there if it was a bit closer...I'm thinking Garden City Bait and Tackle is closer? Met the owner a month ago fishing for Spanish off the pier, he was a nice guy. Gonna give them a call and see if they have mud minnows.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Called Garden City Bait and Tackle, they have mud minnows and open at 5 AM. Called the 2nd Avenue Pier and they said he didn't know of any Spanish but lots of flounder being caught, some 4 and 5 pounds. Gonna try to get some of that action in the morning I think.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

your best bet is to go to the cherry grove area and cast net or trap for them. probably not much closer though.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I plan to do that. Are there some creeks with easy access to net/trap bait in?


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm just a tourist myself, but for years I would walk down to the little inlet maybe 1000 yards south of the 2nd ave pier. It flows in and out of the amusement park. I would always catch all the mullet, etc., I wanted, and I'm not that great at a cast net. At least check it out while you are there.


----------



## gsxraddict (Jun 2, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Called Garden City Bait and Tackle, they have mud minnows and open at 5 AM. Called the 2nd Avenue Pier and they said he didn't know of any Spanish but lots of flounder being caught, some 4 and 5 pounds. Gonna try to get some of that action in the morning I think.



I have seen a fair amount of Spanish caught recently. Spanish and Greenbacks were being caught last week I saw about 10 caught between 6 and 7:30am I guess.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks. The guy at Garden City Bait and Tackle said they are still catching Spanish pretty good. 
But what's a greenback?


----------



## gsxraddict (Jun 2, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Thanks. The guy at Garden City Bait and Tackle said they are still catching Spanish pretty good.
> But what's a greenback?


Herring, makes good king fish bait.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

greenback are threadfin herring also known as grass shad. often caught when jigging gold hook or chistmas tree rigs for spansih mackerel. they will bite the gold hook, but are more frequently snagged.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Ah, alright.


----------



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

Although it's not too close to Cherry Grove:

I have to say that Bob over at Garden City B&T is one hell of a good guy. I try and throw as much business his way as possible. He's usually got a great supply of mud minnows. Give him a shot!


----------



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

tackdriver said:


> Although it's not too close to Cherry Grove:
> 
> I have to say that Bob over at Garden City B&T is one hell of a good guy. I try and throw as much business his way as possible. He's usually got a great supply of mud minnows. Give him a shot!


Err, don't ask me why I am talking about cherry grove.. It's fairly close to apache and 2nd ave pier..

Not enough coffee yet


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

That's where I went.  Met him fishing for Spanish back in late April, he's a nice guy, I agree.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

low country bait and tackle, off old highway 544 right before the swing bridge


----------



## goout4fish (Mar 19, 2008)

:fishing: apache pier has mud minnows in stock


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

and yes, the spanish are still biting. I cought 6 yesterday in the surf throwing a spoon, most around 15 - 24 inches.


----------

